# Sram 2012 RED VS RED22 VS FORCE22



## rainxman

I am getting my first serious road bike. I made up my decision to get SRAM. 
Right now there are sales on 2012 RED bikes for the price of FORCE 22 bikes. Which one would be better at the same price assuming everything else is the same?
What about RED 2013 (a little more expensive) vs Force 22? What are the non obvious benefits of each? 
Does Force 22 shifters have zero loss in both shifters (I read some people said yes and some said no, it was only on the left). 
Is the gap between Force 22 and Red 22 smaller, because the price gap increased from the previous years.


----------



## Rokh On

Sorry I don't know anyone using Sram 22, Red or Force, so I have no idea if the shifting is much improved as alleged.

Force 22 shifting is zero loss: SRAM Force 22 DoubleTap® Shifters | SRAM


----------



## rainxman

I just was not sure if it meant that it was for both shifters or just the left one like 2013 force.


----------



## Apexrider

Red 2012 is the same as Red 2013 which is also know as new Red. Before that we had just Red and now there's also Red 22.

Force 2013 has zero loss technology in both shifters and also got the Red chain rings, which should be slightly stiffer compared to Force 2010.

I've got Red 2012 and Force 2010. Shifting performance is about the same, except for the yaw derailleur which is a big improvement.

I don't think Red 2012 has many benefit's over Force 22.


----------



## masi85

Pardon me if this has been discussed already but are the new yaw front derailleurs compatible with the previous 10 speed Rival and Force groups. Poor front shifting (compared to Shimano or Campagnolo) is the only real defect I can see with 10 speed SRAM in my experience.


----------



## r1lee

I went from sram red 2012 to red 22. I only had 2 rides on 22, so I can't comment with a thorough review. I know red 22 was supposed to have the better FD, but it had to be setup just right. I didn't notice any difference, if anything I enjoyed the FD of the normal red. 

Everything else felt the same.


----------



## vertr

masi85 said:


> Pardon me if this has been discussed already but are the new yaw front derailleurs compatible with the previous 10 speed Rival and Force groups. Poor front shifting (compared to Shimano or Campagnolo) is the only real defect I can see with 10 speed SRAM in my experience.


Yeah they are. I'm using two force 22 FD's with 10 speed Force shifters and they are a definite upgrade.


----------

